

Augur decentralized prediction market open sources codebase - tonysakich

We&#x27;ve now gotten all augur contracts on the live Ethereum testnet. All function calls have been tested (albeit naively, with more testing ongoing) and confirmed working. Our code is now open source, lots of documentation &amp; a UI will be coming soon.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;AugurProject&#x2F;Augur-core
======
joeykrug
Augur allows you to create any sort of predictive marketplace without
counterparty risk. It utilizes Ethereum for its smart contracts and Bitcoin as
a currency

------
tinybike
Shorter explanation: bet on anything using Bitcoin! :)

